# LInks  bei del.icio.us kategorisieren



## Peter Klein (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ausnahmsweise wusste ich nicht wohin mit dem Thread. Also wenn falsch bitte verschieben.

Habe eine Frage zu del.icio.us, und zwar wie kann ich dort Ordner erstellen und Lesezeichen nach kategorien in den jeweiligen Ordner verfrachten?

Hänge da schon ne Zeit dranm, bekomm es nicht hin.

Wer kann mir helfen?Wäre ganz nett.


Peter


----------

